
The AI Song Contest - T-A
https://www.vprobroadcast.com/titles/ai-songcontest.html
======
T-A
... and the winner is:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAzULywAHUM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAzULywAHUM)

